# Polycystic Ovaries (NOT Syndrome) and Clomid and HSG vs Laparoscopy



## Beandreaming

Hi all,

Just looking for some help really.  I was diagnosed with multicystic/polycystic ovaries last month (but not the syndrome).  Dr will not give me Clomid as says I have a higher chance of Ovarian Hyper-Stimulation Syndrome (OHSS) - has anyone else with PO's tried Clomid?  He thinks we could still "spontaneously concieve" but I am losing hope.

Secondly, I have asked to be referred for an HSG (as I would prefer it to a Lap) but apparently it is hard to get on NHS as the Dr appointments are all booked up so far in advance that they can never fit you in between day 6 and 10.  Do you think it is ok just to go straight for a laparoscopy?  I am a bit scared of the process.

Any help/insight/information MUCH appreciated!

Thank you xxx


----------



## agate

clomid is often given to women who are PCO

maybe your doc can't support the monitoring it needs?  for your safety its always best to have scans whilst you are on clomid to see how it is affecting your ovaries, to avoid the risk of multiple pg and to avoid the (normally quite small even with PCO) risk of OHSS.

its not usually a great idea to have clomid until you've had an HSG - in case your tubes are blocked and the clomid is pointless.

a lap is quite a lot more expensive than an HSG so I'm a bit surprised they will let you have a lap without doing an HSG or having another reason for going straight to lap like symptoms of endometriosis or a history of pelvic infection.  I THINK you can normally have an HSG after day 10 so long as you use condoms all that month (they won't want to do HSG after ovulation if there is any chance you may be pg).


----------



## Beandreaming

Thank you so much for the reply Agate!  

Everything you said makes sense!  I am going to insist on an HSG even if I have to wait   - or even if in 6 months I pay for it (it's £440 at our local BMI).

And I don't ovulate until Day 16 so hopefully I'll have a bigger window anyway.  Still waiting for my referral so I've got at least another month to wait before I even get in the door!

Frustrating but there we have it!

xxx


----------



## Perla

Hello, 
        Some aspects sound similar to me. We have been ttc for 2 years, I also was told I had poly ovaries but not the syndrome. 
I was given the choice when I went to the hospital whether to take clomid for 3 months and hopefully conceive and If not I need to do in to see If my tubes are blocked, I decided to do this as I have had so many procedures done that would like to avoid that but kind of thinking now that I should have done that first just to know. 
I would pay to have some treatments If it is quicker tbh its so hard to know where to start.
Are you already taking Clomid ? xx


----------

